# seguidor de lineas negras



## NTM (Oct 21, 2009)

buenas tenia una duda de la distancia del optopoclador cny70, que distancia deben tener uno a otro y de la distancia a la plataforma(suelo) a y voltaje del circuito 

PD: si tienen un diagrama me lo pueden prestar o mostrar para ver como es   si tengo uno yo pero por si las dudas...y lo are en el protoboard  no como entrego energia a cada parte del circuito (parte a y b)


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya te leista el datasheet del CNY70 ?. Alli estan los datos que estas preguntando. Salu2.


----------



## NTM (Oct 23, 2009)

vere pero no se ingles, y esta todo en ingles...


----------



## Ferny (Oct 23, 2009)

Si no me falla la memoria:

- Distancia al suelo: unos 2 mm. Hasta 4 mm miden relativamente bien, a partir de ahí pierden bastante precisión.
- Distancia entre sí: la que quieras darle, depende del número de sensores que quieras poner y el ancho de la pista que quieres que abarquen. En mi robot usé 6 separados como 1.5cm entre sí e iba bastante bien, aunque creo que es mejor ponerlos a 1cm.
- Alimentación del diodo: calcula la resistencia serie del diodo según la alimentación que vayas a darle, teniendo en cuenta que debe estar alimentado a unos 15mA. La caída de tensión era de 1.25V en el diodo. Si por ejemplo alimentas 3 en serie (caída de tensión total de 3.75V) a partir de una fuente de 5V, entonces la resistencia es de (5V - 3.75V) / 0.015A = 83 ohm = 82 ohm (valor comercial). Para un solo sensor, 270 ohm con una fuente de 5V es suficiente.
- Pull-up en el fototransistor: le pones 10kohm entre alimentación y colector (con emisor a masa) si quieres tener un '1' para color negro, o bien 10kohm entre emisor y masa (con colector a alimentación) si quieres un '0' para color negro.
- Te aconsejo que a la salida del fototransistor pongas un 74HC14 para pasar la señal del CNY70 a valores digitales. Este integrado invierte la señal, o sea un '0' del CNY70 se traduce en un '1' a la salida del 74HC14

Te adjunto un circuito de ejemplo que daría un '0' para color negro y '1' para blanco


----------

